

MiniMagAsm: Minimalistic but Powerful CMS Implemented in ASM - vmorgulis
http://asm32.info/index.cgi?page=content/0_MiniMagAsm/index.txt

======
jaytaylor
Fascinating, especially following the recent article [0] and discussion [1]
of:

    
    
        Rwasa – A high-performance web server in x86_64 assembly
    

[0] [https://2ton.com.au/rwasa/](https://2ton.com.au/rwasa/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9948749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9948749)

~~~
vmorgulis
Yes, it is.

Both authors use FASM and are active in the community.

[http://board.flatassembler.net/topic.php?p=179217#179217](http://board.flatassembler.net/topic.php?p=179217#179217)

------
vmorgulis
From the footer:

    
    
      Script run time: 1 ms

~~~
dr_zoidberg
I got 2ms, 2x slowdown! This is already too bloated, better rewrite it in a
FPGA :P

On a serious note, this is an interesting piece of work.

------
627467
How do I download this?

------
phantom_oracle
Imagine debugging this </3

Or better yet, attempting to write malware for it like how folks do for PHP
CMSes

Joy!!!

------
exabrial
There is not end to "Hey check out what I can do!!!!" and this is seriously
badass... but anyone who uses this in production deservers what they get lol

